# Vexel best cars wallpapers - Digitized (300+ cars,bikes)



## freezebox (May 17, 2008)

*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/5752Suzuki_Swift_GT_by_dangeruss.jpg
*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/6321Alfa_DTM_by_donbenni.png
*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/63061972_Buick_Riviera_Boattail_by_CRWPitman.jpg
*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/8320Bugatti_Veyron_by_mickern.jpg
*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/5680Custom_Harley_V_Rod_by_dangeruss.jpg
*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/5535Eleanor_Who__by_dangeruss.jpg
*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/7508Lambourghini_Gallardo_Spyder_by_AfroAfroguy.jpg
*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/56Super_GT_Supra_by_dangeruss.jpg
*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/3087Supersport_600___Vexel_by_dangeruss.jpg
*hosting05.imagecross.com/image-hosting-00/418SuperGT_Civic_Si_by_dangeruss.jpg

*Rapidshare 190MB*


```
[URL]*rapidshare.com/files/115482951/Vexel_best_cars_wallpapers.part1.rar[/URL]
```


```
[URL]*rapidshare.com/files/115486548/Vexel_best_cars_wallpapers.part2.rar[/URL]
```


```
[URL]*rapidshare.com/files/115495244/Vexel_best_cars_wallpapers.part3.rar[/URL]
```


```
[URL]*rapidshare.com/files/115497403/Vexel_best_cars_wallpapers.part4.rar[/URL]
```


```
[URL]*rapidshare.com/files/115493381/Vexel_best_cars_wallpapers.part5.rar[/URL]
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

nice one, but please post in the corect section.(chitchat)
Also, please avoid rapidshare links.

and does this set have the pic of the black McLaren F1 car (its not an F1 car, but is named so) showing off its muscle with the doors open ? I am looking everywhere for a nice high resolution version of that pic.


----------

